# Purple HM x Blue dragon HMPK



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just tossed these guys in a spawning tub this morning. I'm spawning my male HM (originally thought to be female) to my blue dragon HMPK female Flara.

The male is building his nest under a piece of almond leaf. I will be gone all night (cosmic bowling) so in the morning we'll see how these guys are doing.

They have been conditioned on frozen bloodworms and blackworms.

In 3 weeks I'll try and spawn this female with the males DT brother.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see the outcome, good luck!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd love to see some pics of our He/She ..... And especially a spawning shot! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol he built an impressive nest without a nest anchor (well just a few bubbles under a piece of almond leaf)......*grin*. I rarely get nests haha.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're starting to spawn! They just can't get the embrace right haha.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yippee! Keep us posted!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

How exciting! I've yet to have a successful spawning... but soon I can feel it! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No pics because of the males choice for a nest site...I'll try though.


WE HAVE EGGS!!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did he wrap her?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup! I have a video (just angled the camera a bit).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXTWu8YnGks


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats on the spawn Mr.V!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They started fighting...DIRECTLY under the nest...he's gonna have fun tracking down all those eggs haha. She came out with shredded fins, and sveral missing scales...she's flaring at other fish right now because she's obviously PO'd haha.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

What a beautiful sight! Congratulations!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be setting up my 30 gallon soon and power grow these guys...there's only about 20 eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Daddy is tendin them like a trooper! Got my 30 gallon all set up (hehe I plan ahead).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I thought the eggs would've hatched...mine usually hatch in 24 hours...well they should hatch by tomorrow. I've jarred up all the fry from my first spawn and I'll be growing out the second (for some reason they haven't grown despie massive daily water changes and feedings).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We have wigglers!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

That was pretty cool Mr.V. I was checking out some of the other betta videos.. there are some nice ones!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hows everything going??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They were fed VE today and male was removed. I'll fill up the tub and add my anti velevet meds tomorrow.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Any updates on this spawn yet Mr.V?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I moved them to a growout tub, there's 20 or so. I'm feeding them mainly hardboiled egg yolk and vinegar eels. They've developed caudel fins. I'm doing the first big water change today.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Updates, Updates, Updates!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

50% water change today...one got SBD...They're eating egg yolk and BBS. They've all developed a blue color.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

What type of anti velvet meds do you use? And when do you suggest adding them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use Ick Away by Wardley as soon as I pull the female. I've stopped now because IAL is an all over preventative. 

BIG NEWS!!!

Anal, dorsal, and caudel all developed!!! There's some who also dropped their ventrals!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Whoop Whoop! haha! You need to post some pics! What else are you planning on feeding them..?
I use Ick Away too, by the way.. :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds great! so how old are they now?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Sounds great! so how old are they now?


They were a New Years spawn so they are 3 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! Im sure your excited!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. I guess its kinda strange that I know how old they are exactly...?? Well. I am hopefully getting a pair from this spawn...soo....? I am very excited! haha.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Well it just shows how passionate you are. It's a very good thing!*


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Any updates? Sounds like a good spawn keep us updated!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> *Well it just shows how passionate you are. It's a very good thing!*


:]]. I have been wanting a few pairs from Mr.V for awhile!! Atleast a year..So I very happy!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> :]]. I have been wanting a few pairs from Mr.V for awhile!! Atleast a year..So I very happy!


Yea so have i. like the Red VT pair that he was going to breed he was going to give me a pair but they didnt work out too well, so i dont know anymore.:-?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yea so have i. like the Red VT pair that he was going to breed he was going to give me a pair but they didnt work out too well, so i dont know anymore.:-?


Ya that spawn failed. Anyway I wanted to sell you a female from my spawn with the_K's fish...just gotta wait till they get to shipping size.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds like things are going great. bet they all have homes already...hahaha if not plz let me know..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have around 15 to 20 so I might have enough. They should blue in color but may change.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

well plz keep me in mind i would love one or a pair, what ever you may have left. thanks so much..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ya that spawn failed. Anyway I wanted to sell you a female from my spawn with the_K's fish...just gotta wait till they get to shipping size.


*Yupp cant wait! Do you still have those red fish?*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

wolfdreamer said:


> well plz keep me in mind i would love one or a pair, what ever you may have left. thanks so much..


 I have half siblings that might be for sale in about 2 months.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

cool would love to see some pic..


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay! 

How egg-citing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Yay!
> 
> How egg-citing!


lol!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Transferred to a 30 gallon. Jarring super soon. They're so PURPLE!!! I'm so surprised....I got steels, turquoise, green, and purple. The males are growing out their fins and beginning to flare.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am dying for a purple male let me know if your selling any.I'm not breeding I just love my rainbow of spoiled fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have like 3 or 4. So I'll see what I can do


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

do you have pictures Mr. V????


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just got a new phone so I'm working on it...better camera this time. Peggy your pay for the hornwort is coming ffrom these guys


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just got a new phone so I'm working on it...better camera this time. Peggy your pay for the hornwort is coming ffrom these guys


Cant wait!! Are they Halfmoons?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

10 weeks and eatin Atison Betta Pro. They're getting their secondary branching in...lookin good!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah where are the pictures?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> yeah where are the pictures?


It takes a while to get every fry to sign all photo releases... not to mention their penmanship skills don't even start to develop until they're a couple weeks old, and when they write, its really really tiny....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> It takes a while to get every fry to sign all photo releases... not to mention their penmanship skills don't even start to develop until they're a couple weeks old, and when they write, its really really tiny....


 Yup! That's why Martinismommy's fish pose for pics like they do...she teaches them how to read and write very early on so it's no problem getting them to take a pic


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Y'all are soooo funny! What is funny though, is some of my fish hate their photo taken, and some of them seem to pose.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Karen makes her fry take classes on how to pose for the camera. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And now...PICS!! I'm using my moms old phone for pics since mine sucks:

Best male: Demon Jr.










He went spade tail on me :/











Pics of the females coming soon.


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

wow those are some gawjuss fish!!..u have pics of the mother & father?


----------

